# Routan Dead Pedal (Foot Rest)



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Hey guys,

Well my only gripe about the Routan interior is the lack of the Dead Pedal (foot rest). I am tired of the dirty carpet where your left foot should rest while driving. I was originally going to take a plastic foot rest from a Passat and modify it to fit the Routan. But today while working at my father in laws shop I got to thinking about why not grained aluminum or stainless steel???? So I quickly whipped up a template, ran up the street to the sheetmetal guy we use and asked for a piece of 316 grained stainless steel. I traced my template and sheared it to my template then bent it up, attached some velcro to it and slapped it in the Routan. I think it looks slick, the grain almost matches the graining on our door panels and dashboard trim. I really like the look of the R32 ones with the black rubber inserted from behind or even the Audi style with the black rubber lines in them. I could do something like that but it would be out of plastic not rubber. Since the pics, I have already upgraded the velcro to some really nasty stuff, although it's not really needed, it pretty much just lays there. I only have the velcro on there incase your left foot were to grab it for some reason and I didn't want to screw thru the carpets and ruin them. That little incline is only a piece of plastic anyway, so don't put too much pressure on it. Sorry about the pic quality, was in a hurry to get it washed up in 29 degree weather. Let me know what you think!:thumbup:


----------



## stbaz (Feb 14, 2000)

nice work on a very cold day! it looks great to me.

any chance you can post or email me a pdf of the paper template you used to trace and cut the sheet metal?


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

That's awesome! I would have never thought about doing that until now. Great idea.


----------



## napman41 (Aug 26, 2004)

Where do I send my money ?


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

napman41 said:


> Where do I send my money ?


Ditto - my thread from before


----------



## teetshorn (Feb 11, 2011)

would love one of these! great idea!


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

OK, so it seems others are interested. I'll draw this up in CAD and send it off to the sheetmetal shop and see what it would cost to have 10 or so waterjet cut. Then all I need to do is put it in the sheetmetal brake and bend them up. The most expensive part is the 316 stainless. I'm not looking to make money, so basically whatever our sheetmetal guy is charging me for his time and material is what it will be. Typically he tends to hook me up because I use the leftover from a sheet. Give me a week or so and I'll get some numbers together. As far as the velcro goes thats a few bucks and I can leave that up to whom ever buys them, I got my upgraded velcro form Wal-Mart, but Home Depot and Lowes probably carry this as well.


----------



## napman41 (Aug 26, 2004)

Thank you in advance for your work. I will definitely purchase one.


----------



## jschloer (Oct 14, 2010)

*Put me on the list as well*

Definitely interested in this. I'm not sure why they left it as carpet, cause it's impossible to keep clean.


----------



## stbaz (Feb 14, 2000)

napman41 said:


> Thank you in advance for your work. I will definitely purchase one.


 me too


----------



## ntotrr (Aug 5, 2009)

*Count me in*

I'd love to have one of those too!


----------



## BigDaddyNYY (Jan 21, 2010)

Count me in, looks great and tired of cleaning the carpet.


----------



## dvst8r (Jun 16, 2003)

I'm in - ship to Canada?


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Just waiting on the quote back, drawings have been sent. Hope to hear something tomorrow. I had him quote 10 and 20 to get a better price. If I need to go out on a limb to get the price lower I'll have 20 made then, I'll hop on to chryslerminivan.net and try to sell some there too.

I can ship anywhere, just would need to get it quoted.


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks for doing this - I've been disappointed that the aftermarket folks haven't recognized the Routan and started making more accessories for it.

Count me in - I'd like one as well.


----------



## dvst8r (Jun 16, 2003)

58kafer said:


> I can ship anywhere, just would need to get it quoted.


Sounds good. I'm in Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada.

Let me know. Thanks for all your efforts!


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

OK guys,

I can get them made for $19.00 plus shipping to you VIA USPS flat rate. 

I need to get to the post office to see what the cheapest option is, even if that means I need to quote each one individually. I usually ship everything UPS because it is easiest for me but they are expensive and I want to keep this cheap for everyone!

The velcro is $4.00 a box and I can do 2 Dead Pedals with one box. So if you want it complete ready to pop in I can do it for $21.00. The delivery to me is 1-2 weeks. It looks like we have about 8 of them spoken for already---but that was before pricing, but I think it's a reasonable price for keeping the carpet clean! I can take paypal if you like or you can send me a postal money order or however you'd like to get the payment to me. If personal check, that will have to clear before I ship.

I was going to start a list of who wants one but I think it may be easier to just PM me. Let me know in your PM if you want it with or without velcro, and your mailing address. Then I can get you a quote on shipping and once we have that done we can work out the payment details. I tried to poke around on the USPS website to get shipping rates but I don't know all the terminology so if you want to get an idea my zip is 18914. 

So they are:

$19 Without Velcro + shipping
$21 With Velcro + shipping

*I'd also like to apologize in advance if this is not allowed to take place on the VORTEX. This is not done to make money for me, just trying to have a part manufactured that has not been done so by any aftermarket company. If any of the moderators need to contact me please feel free to do so.eace:


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Sign me up, PM sent!


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

*Dead Pedals are on order*

Just ordered 20 Dead Pedals, should have some ready to ship in a week or two. Looks like I have 4 spoken for already. I'm giving everyone here first crack at them. If your interested shoot me a PM.


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

In for one with Velcro.


----------



## dvst8r (Jun 16, 2003)

PM sent!


----------



## dub_this (Oct 11, 2002)

PM sent, thnx!!!


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*PM?*

I guess my lack of knowledge is showing with this question, but what is PM? Payment?


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

VWroutanvanman said:


> I guess my lack of knowledge is showing with this question, but what is PM? Payment?


Private Message! Like the one I just sent you.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Just a quick question/suggestion if it's not too late. Any chance of putting a small lip on the bottom of the front edge that would slip under the floor mat? Less chance of there being a sharp edge digging into the carpet.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Row1Rich said:


> Just a quick question/suggestion if it's not too late. Any chance of putting a small lip on the bottom of the front edge that would slip under the floor mat? Less chance of there being a sharp edge digging into the carpet.


I'll call over to him on Monday. If the material has been ordered I'm not sure if there is anything I can do. He uses "nesting" software (precisely places the parts on a piece of material minimizing waste). He maybe squeezing them out of a sheet he already has. Only thing I can suggest is possibly put some of that door edge moulding on the bottom. I never tought it to be a problem as I actually wanted it to catch the carpet so as not to slip. Plus with the Monster mats, they lap over the dead pedal a bit. I never tried it with the stock mats.

*IF* I can make a change, I'm not sure if he would change the price. But if I can get it done, I would like to know how much of a lip your looking for.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

I stopped by the sheetmetal shop this morning, and IF all went well today they would have all of them cut. So if were lucky I can probably take orders by Friday or sooner! I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

Any update on availability? Just wondering - have you received my PM of the 28th?


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

cscsc said:


> Any update on availability? Just wondering - have you received my PM of the 28th?


Yes I did get the pm, I hope to be able to shop by the end of the week.. I'll keep everyone up to date.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Here's who's on the list:

jschloer 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
dub_this
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
cscsc
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Tax Consel
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
dvst8r
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
jerrysc
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
napman41
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
teetshorn
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Row1Rich

I didn't want to really post up a list, but at least this way everyone knows they have theirs spoken for. I hope to have the first one in my hands tomorrow evening so I can do a test fit just to make sure everything is O.K. If all goes well we can start the paypal'n or however is easiest for you. If everything checks out O.K. I can start to ship this week. I'll hit the post office in the AM to see what a flat rate is going to be to any where in the U.S., for our Canadian friends I'll get that priced out for you too (as cheap as possible). I don't want to take any paypal or payments until I get the parts in my hands, unfortunately this job is not a high priority at the shop so I get bumped down the line, but I get a good deal in the end for waiting a bit.:beer:


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Excellent, looking forward to getting it! 

PayPal info?


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

How come I fell off the list, I still want one.


----------



## teetshorn (Feb 11, 2011)

Sounds great! Thanks for the update.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

TCM GLX said:


> How come I fell off the list, I still want one.



jschloer 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
dub_this
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
cscsc
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Tax Consel
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
dvst8r
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
jerrysc
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
napman41
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
teetshorn
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Row1Rich
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
TCM GLX (made the list, my bad):thumbup:


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

*UPDATE*

I will be picking one up in the morning (3/09/11) for a test fit, they are being cut this afternoon. I really appreciate everyones patience!


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Some of your guys have PM in your in box, please reply. 

As much as I LOVE(note the sarchasim) the post office, I'll need to quote each shipment individually. Flat rate (If it fits, Its SUCKS) is like $10.90----That's just ridiculous to me, so I am going to clog the post office for a while to get each address priced out  Sorry if any of you guys work for the postal service.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

*Good news and Bad news*

Good news is I have the dead pedals, trying to get them packed up to get postage quoted from the Post Office tomorrow. When I have that done keep an eye on your notifications for a PM.

Now for the bad news, they only got me 10 not 20, and I have orders for 11. I will have the next 10 early next week and will be able to ship the 11th one next week. I will be shipping in the order that I received the PM's just to keep it fair. The earlier list I posted is not in order. I do apologize for the delay. When I got the parts quoted I had them quote me a quanity of 10 and 20. I got the better price at a 20 quanity, so I told them to make me 20. Somehow they only made 10 and will bang out the others as soon as possible.

On another note......the grain on all of yours is MUCH nicer than mine, after the next run I may have to retire the prototype!

Again, I do apologize for the screw up.:facepalm:


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

*PM's have been sent! *
A few of you guys got an invoice thru paypal and a PM requesting payment, as long as you pay thats all that matters. I was trying to simplify the process by creating an invoice thru paypal but....... not everyone sent me their email address! Thru paypal it would be easy for me to track who paid and who didn't. As soon as I get payment I will ship them out, I hope you all like the dead pedals, this was actually alot more work than expected. The design and manufacturing of the part was easy, it was the PM's and packaging that was the hard part. Each one of these was test fitted on our Routan (with stock mats and monster mats), you may or may not have to tweak your's to fit your van as I am sure there is some difference's in carpeting. I packaged them in brand new boxes ant they are in the bottom of the box hopefull packed well enough. Be careful when unpacking, they may feel oily, it is just stainless steel cleaner. If you have any questions or concerns please do not hesitate to ask, I want everyone to be satisfied with their purchase.

For installation:

Install the longer lip first while tilting the the short lip away from the carpet, then pull slightly towards the door and lay the pedal flat on the incline. The bottom of the dead pedal should be flush with the floor board where the incline starts. Lay your floor mat back down and your all set. The factory floor mats and the monster mast will cover the point where the pedal meets the floor.

Thanks a bunch guys!:thumbup:


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Almost all have shipped out, a few payments are still pending. I should have the second batch of 10 in my hands tomorrow, and available to ship by Wednesday/Thursday. :thumbup:


----------



## napman41 (Aug 26, 2004)

I received my dead pedal today and I'm thrilled with it. Very nice work, a perfect blend of form and function. Henry Dreyfuss would approve. Thank you for your time and effort. Now if you could make us some SS door sill plates ...opcorn:


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

napman41 said:


> I received my dead pedal today and I'm thrilled with it. Very nice work, a perfect blend of form and function. Henry Dreyfuss would approve. Thank you for your time and effort. Now if you could make us some SS door sill plates ...opcorn:


 
I thrilled that you like it and I hope everyone else does too! 
I like to work with stainless and aluminum. I have alot of resources that I can tap into to have things manufactured. VW already makes sill plates that are embossed with "ROUTAN" but they are like a polished stainless and just wouldn't look right next to the grained/brushed stainless steel. Let me kick the idea around a while and see what I can come up with. I'll hit the local bodyshop supply shop I deal with and see what they have in the way of 3M tapes for adhering the sill plates to the door jambs. I could probably even source laser etching too, if you wanted them to say anything. I have been looking around the van to see what else I can deck out in SS.


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

How about a chrome [or polished stainless] overlay for the tailgate above the license plate. There's a suggestion of one moulded into the tailgate sheetmetal. I think it would look sharp if it was polished metal instead of painted. What say you, Mr. Kafer? 

On another note, for all you present and former Bug and 912 Porsche owners and Mechanics - have you seen this youtube video? This is why Beetle Mechanics can only count to nine! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQhfcdQf1QA


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

cscsc said:


> How about a chrome [or polished stainless] overlay for the tailgate above the license plate. There's a suggestion of one moulded into the tailgate sheetmetal. I think it would look sharp if it was polished metal instead of painted. What say you, Mr. Kafer?
> 
> On another note, for all you present and former Bug and 912 Porsche owners and Mechanics - have you seen this youtube video? This is why Beetle Mechanics can only count to nine!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQhfcdQf1QA


 I love that video, my dad sent me that a while ago. I guess I need to drive my bug a bit more, in 8 years I only put 1700 miles on my 58. Maybe my son will have to change the belt some day. 

As far as the trim piece, are you thinking an over lay? Seems like a lot of work but..........now looking at it that would like nice having the brushed stainless going between the tail lights. I always like the Ford Flex Limited with that huge stainless looking rear gate. Have I mentioned before how much I like stainless????? Bad thing about that one is I'd need to make a die to press the bump on the trim panel or............just have it notched to go around the bump out?? Let me know what you think.


----------



## teetshorn (Feb 11, 2011)

*Thank you*

Got mine installed... Awesome and great idea. 

Thanks again!


----------



## stbaz (Feb 14, 2000)

got it - thanks much!


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Installed mine and love it. Going to add some non slip rubber on the surface


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

Got it and love it!!


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Stoked to hear everyone is happy with them. I have been in talks with the sheetmeatl shop about the other projects. My "real" job is busy right now but I do have some stuff in the works for the sill plates and the rear trim piece between the tail lights. Give me some time.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

TTT

Hey guys, just bringing this back to the top for some of the newer posters or some whom may have missed it before.

Here's the skinny: I've got 6 left, and I might not make anymore, so get em' while I got em'. Not one of the Chrysler/Dodge guys wanted any. If they don't roll here, I'm gonna put them on Ebay but will have to charge more. Price is still $21 plus shipping, as always I rather you guys/gals get a crack at them first. Be one of the 21 who got one! :beer::beer:


----------



## taxman100 (Apr 30, 2011)

58kafer said:


> TTT
> 
> Hey guys, just bringing this back to the top for some of the newer posters or some whom may have missed it before.
> 
> Here's the skinny: I've got 6 left, and I might not make anymore, so get em' while I got em'. Not one of the Chrysler/Dodge guys wanted any. If they don't roll here, I'm gonna put them on Ebay but will have to charge more. Price is still $21 plus shipping, as always I rather you guys/gals get a crack at them first. Be one of the 21 who got one! :beer::beer:


I'd be interested in one. Private message sent.

Thank you!


----------



## Kbugg (May 4, 2011)

I'm also interested! Sent you a note.

Thanks!


----------



## keeleefeefee (Mar 6, 2011)

I'd like one too! Sent you a PM.


----------



## FCPorto (Feb 13, 2010)

Save one for me!!! sent you PM


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

*Only one left*

*ONLY ONE LEFT* 

Get it while it lasts, first PM in get's it. If more PM's roll in I may discuss making a smaller run with the sheetmetal shop but the price will be a few bucks higher since the quanity would be lower (set-up time).


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

*SOLD OUT*
*SOLD OUT*
*SOLD OUT*
*SOLD OUT*
*SOLD OUT*
*SOLD OUT*

Thanks to all whom have bought them, as of now you are one of the 21. IF people still want one please PM me, when I get enough together (minimum of 5 people) I'll have more made, I'll also have to get them priced. I know 2 guys (one thru PM and one who posted) that never followed up on getting one so they are a potential 2 of the 5 I'd like to have before I order.

Once work slows down a bit I'll be looking into the sill plates and rear trim above the license plate.


----------



## Ondaora20 (Apr 19, 2010)

I evidently got the last Dead Pedal cover, and was pleasantly suprised at it's heft. I was somewhat reluctant to purchase it as I felt it would be light and flimsy, and it wouldn't work very well.

But after opening the package, here was this rather heavy (for aluminum), well made cover. It installed in seconds and really stays in place and does the job.

A great idea that was well executed. So if they are made again, I recommend it to all of you who are considering it. NICE job...Dan.

What an oversight on Chrysler's/VW's part not to have a factory unit made for this location; and an aluminum set with pedal covers as well as the dead pedal cover should have been available through the accessories catalog.


----------



## early74B (Feb 18, 2009)

*sent PM*

These look great -- hopefully you get another 4 requests as I'd like one as well

Sent PM


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm glad you like it, I tend to go overboard when designing a part. It's actually Stainless Steel, I contemplated making them from aluminum, but didn't want to have to deal with plating the part to avoid corrosion from road salt in the winter. The stainless should not rust or corrode. 

Thanks for the feedback, good and bad is always welcome.




Ondaora20 said:


> I evidently got the last Dead Pedal cover, and was pleasantly suprised at it's heft. I was somewhat reluctant to purchase it as I felt it would be light and flimsy, and it wouldn't work very well.
> 
> But after opening the package, here was this rather heavy (for aluminum), well made cover. It installed in seconds and really stays in place and does the job.
> 
> ...


----------



## taxman100 (Apr 30, 2011)

Buy one - you will not be disappointed. 

Well made, fits well, and protects an area that would quickly get ugly and dirty. 

Buy one.


----------



## keeleefeefee (Mar 6, 2011)

Received mine today ... excellent product. If there's another production run, you don't want to miss out! Thanks again.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

*2nd Production Run*

First off, thanks to those whom have left the positive comments about the dead pedal quality, truly appereciated!!!!

Secondly, I have had a few PM's requesting a dead pedals I believe I have about 3/4 spoken for. I'm only having 10 made so that leaves me with 6/7 left again. If you are intersted PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE PM me with the following info:

FULL name
FULL street address
EMAIL address
HOW YOU ARE PAYING either PAYPAL or Check/Moneyorder.

I will send you an invoice thru paypal for the total with shipping. If your paying by Check or M/O I'll email you the total(NO RUBBER CHECKS, I get charged more for a rubber check than what I'm selling a dead pedal for!). I ship them priority mail, from east coast to west coast is just under 10 bucks. I haven't had one over $30. I don't jack the shipping, if some people have noticed I add delivery confirmation----at MY cost. At the end of the day this is a break even deal for me, I do it because I think that making something that no one else does is COOL.:screwy: 

The dead pedal is $21.00 with velcro, I'm no longer offering them without it. Once I debur them I wrap and box them and put them on my shelf, I don't want to worry about which ones have it and which ones don't.

Delivery to me is about 2 to 2-1/2 weeks, I should be able to ship in 3 weeks. I will not request money until I'm ready to ship. Typically I can ship the same day you pay me if it's not too late and I'm around (I travel for work).

PLEASE FOLLOW the above guidelines, I'm trying to streamline the process and don't want to play PM tag for all the info.:beer::beer:


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

*They're in!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Dead pedals are in! I will be ready to ship on Monday. For those who have submitted their info I'll be getting the invoices sent to you via Paypal over the weekend. If anyone wants one please get me the following information:

FULL name
FULL street address
EMAIL address
HOW YOU ARE PAYING either PAYPAL or Check/Moneyorder

Thanks again!


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

58kafer said:


> Dead pedals are in! I will be ready to ship on Monday. For those who have submitted their info I'll be getting the invoices sent to you via Paypal over the weekend. If anyone wants one please get me the following information:
> 
> FULL name
> FULL street address
> ...


This is a great product, everyone with a Routan needs one bump!


----------



## early74B (Feb 18, 2009)

*Another satisfied Routan owner --*

Thanks again to 58kafer ... nice craftsmanship, adds a bit of bling and its close to matching my '09's stainless steel trim, should work well keeping the carpet clean during the worst winter months. As there really isn't anything like this out there this was a welcome addition --- plus a really easy "install", just press into place.


----------



## ClownCar (Feb 16, 1999)

Finally got my 2011 Routan Highline last week. I'd like to have one of these. Would you consider selling and shipping to the Communist North (Canada) when you make your next batch?


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

That's some good work right there.

I have a R32, but same deal basically. Dirt always gets caked under mine.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

^ andrews getting a caravan. :thumbup:


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Clowncar,

Glad you finally got it! I had a run of 12 has been made, only have 6 left already. You'll be the third export north of the border. PM me you info and I'll get you a shipping quote, no problem to our neighbors to the north, eh!

FULL name
FULL street address
EMAIL address
HOW YOU ARE PAYING either PAYPAL or Check/Moneyorder

Thanks again guys for the postive feedback on the dead pedals.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Just giving this a bump up, just shipped out two more today. I have three left before I'm out again, so if anyone's interested just send me the info I requested in the thread previously. If I need to make more I will.


----------



## ClownCar (Feb 16, 1999)

Looking forward to getting mine.


----------



## micah360 (May 19, 2010)

I like our's. I looked down the other day and saw all this black funky stuff on it. Saved the carpet already.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

*SOLD OUT AGAIN*

I'm all out of inventory. If anyone still wants one I'll make more, I should have an a new batch in roughly 1 to 2 weeks.

33 Routans have them now! I never thought this many would go but I'm glad I'm able to help others out. I really appreciate the positive feedback I get from you guys whom have purchased them! Just want to give everyone a BIG THANKS!


----------



## Vman1 (Jun 30, 2011)

*got ours today*

Got it and installed it today!!! 5 seconds. Looks great, has OEM look. Even my wife approves. thanks a lot!!!!


----------



## ClownCar (Feb 16, 1999)

Got mine yesterday. Fits very well and looks good.

Thanks!


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

*Back in stock by popular demand!*

I have FINALLY received the first one for a test fit before the other 9 are bent(and test fitted, again). I should have the remaining 9 on Friday. If anyone is interested please follow the guide lines below while PM'ing me. I know that atleast 3 are already spoken for, so that leaves me with 7 left. They're still only $21 USD + postal shipping to your front door.

I do apologize for the extended delay, the sheetmetal shop/waterjet have been extremely busy lately. Thanks again for your patients!

PM me with the following info:

FULL name
FULL street address
EMAIL address
HOW YOU ARE PAYING either PAYPAL or Check/Moneyorder

If paying with paypal, I'll send you an invoice when I am ready to ship that way everything stays kosher


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

They're in my possesion, finally! I have the first 10 with another 20 already cut. Anyone that is intersted PM me your details as stated above. I can begin to ship next week.


----------



## hdflhx (Sep 14, 2011)

Got mine today!!! First Accessory we bought for wifes 2011 Sel. THANK YOU!!!! Super fast shipping, and looks great.


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

Got mine last week and it works great. I have to take pics b/c it looks pretty sweet.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Glad you guys like them!

*****Important note, I'm not sure if I skipped a PM or anything but please PM me if you did not yet receive an invoice through paypal. I just sent invoices for 5 of them in the last day, I was thinking there was a sixth?:screwy:

I still have more for those interested.


----------



## Lief (Apr 17, 2001)

Got mine today! NICE, GREAT, FAST, Shipping! PERFECT. Now no more worries about our shoes wearing through the capering!

Great work!


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

Lief said:


> Got mine today! NICE, GREAT, FAST, Shipping! PERFECT. Know no more worries about our shoes wearing through the capering!
> 
> Great work!


X2 got mine yesterday! Love it! Thanks!


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

A big ole BUMP, for all the new guys out there! Nasty weather is coming, we just had our first round of the white stuff. In stock and ready to ship.


----------



## Volvos Rock (Oct 13, 2011)

*shameless plug*

Very nice, recieved today, installed in about 2.5 seconds:thumbup:


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Volvos Rock said:


> Very nice, recieved today, installed in about 2.5 seconds:thumbup:


Thanks for the plug! 

Winter weather and Christmas are coming, plenty in stock.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Just giving a bump for some of the new owners. :beer:


----------



## RedCatBlueCat (Dec 18, 2011)

I got mine right before Christmas, sorry it took me a bit to reply but I have to say that I love my pedal, and more importantly my wife was very impressed with it. At first she didn't understand what it was that I was trying to purchase but once it was installed it made perfect sense and she says she's definitely been enjoying having it there. 

Great investment, thank you again for making these for us!!! 

RCBC


----------



## bond007pr (Jul 10, 2006)

Hey kafer:
Do you still have some with the Velcro in stock? I want one for my '12 SE. please let me know if you take Paypal.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

bond007pr said:


> Hey kafer:
> Do you still have some with the Velcro in stock? I want one for my '12 SE. please let me know if you take Paypal.


Yep, I have 8 left, just need to box it up. I take paypal. Send my your info via a PM and include the following. I'll send you an invoice thru paypal. I only charge what the post office charges me.

FULL name
FULL street address
EMAIL address
HOW YOU ARE PAYING either PAYPAL or Check/Moneyorder

Click here to PM me:thumbup:


----------



## bond007pr (Jul 10, 2006)

P.M. sent


----------



## bond007pr (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi kafer:

One thing. Have you tried to market your accesory with several companies that would buy your invention? Perhaps you might want to try with places like Chuck's convertible parts etc., although their thick business is well, convertible top products for VW's, they also venture into the accesories area... just my 2 cents...

P.S. by the way, I also drive an air-cooled '78 'vert.


----------



## bond007pr (Jul 10, 2006)

Got mine yesterday. it's awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

*Just signed the paperwork!*

I will soon be taking delivery of out new 09 Routan! Well new is a relative term, it's mint inside and out and has only 36,888 km's (Of course I'm keeping the Jetta GLS 

I can't figure out why there is not at least a vinyl mat there, even my 89 VW Fox had that... ex-wife wrecked it in 1999 

I have been reading this thread and have to say "Kafer, love your work!"

Do you still have any left? and if not, are you planning on making another batch? and are you still Shipping them to Canada? I'm in Winnipeg.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Hey guys,

Currently I'm out of stock. I'll have more made, I'm currently out of town and when I get back I'll get another round made. Just hang in there, I'll send pm's out to those of you that have inquired. It could be a week to two weeks before I get them. The sheetmetal shop does stock them for me, but I think I cleaned them out on the last 20. Hang tight.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Get me your info in a PM. No problems shipping north of the border. 

Thanks


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

Bumping this thread in case anyone wants a dead pedal. 

Thanks for offering this.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Hope to get a status update this week on the delivery of them. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Back in stock by popular demand. To all those who have PM'd me, you should check your email tonight, I'll have Paypal invoices going out and can probably ship tomorrow or Wednesday. Work is batsh!t crazy this week, but I'll get them out.:thumbup:

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

58kafer said:


> Back in stock by popular demand. To all those who have PM'd me, you should check your email tonight, I'll have Paypal invoices going out and can probably ship tomorrow or Wednesday. Work is batsh!t crazy this week, but I'll get them out.:thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


 Nice! It'll be my first aftermarket mod. 100% custom too.


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

PAID!


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Chedman13 said:


> PAID!


 Received, packed, and ready to drop off at the post office! Thank you sir.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thaddyusmaximus (Apr 30, 2012)

Paid.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

PaulAP 
thaddyusmaximus 
Chedman13 
Bluejaymac 

Payments received and items are shipped. To those of you in the US, you should have them Thursday/Friday at the latest. PaulAP my north of the border "family member", your's will be a few days more while our buddies in customs check it out:thumbup: 

Thank you gents again and if you have any questions, suggestions, or complaints by all means get a hold of me. 

They all fit real nice in my wifes Routan, I really need to replace the prototype, yours all have much nicer bends


----------



## george.v (May 7, 2010)

*Just ordered mine!*

Ordered and on the way! That is SERVICE!


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

Paid and received within a few business days. 

Packaging is top notch and so is quality, fit and finish of Routan Dead Pedal. You could disguise it as OEM quality. 

Thanks. Now make more products for our Routan's! =)


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

My dead pedal was waiting for me when I arrived home last night... 

Thanks 58Kafer, It looks Great!  

and "she" finally figures out what I was talking about... "a dead what?" 

Here's to Modding a MiniVan :beer:


----------



## george.v (May 7, 2010)

Dead pedal is awesome and in! Thanks again!


----------



## Got 24v (Feb 12, 2001)

Got mine and looks AWESOME... Even the wife enjoys it!

The velcro seems to not be holding against the rug? is it me?


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Got 24v said:


> Got mine and looks AWESOME... Even the wife enjoys it!
> 
> The velcro seems to not be holding against the rug? is it me?


Got 24v,

Please make sure you attach the long side first and then pivot the shorter side to catch. I do have an installation instruction a few pages back in this thread. After that you may need to "slide" the dead pedal up and down on the incline to get the Velcro to bite in. I test fit every pedal in our Routan before shipping. There may also be inconsistancies in the width of incline/carpet. If you feel that there is too much play you can bend the long side by laying it on a hard surface with something under it so that you don't damage anything. Then while pressing down, bend the long flange inward. If needed do the small side. I don't think it is the Velcro, but more an inconsistancy in the incline if anything, like I said before I test each and every one in our van,there have been a few that needed a tweak to get them tighter. The Velcro will not grip like the normal two sides of Velcro does. I will say that ours has been in since day one and grips fine, even after removing it almost 80 times(that's about how any are out there) for test fitting. I also just had a PM last week questioning the same thing, these being the same exact question. The same shop is making them and I'm using the exact same Velcro I always have. I want everyone to be happy, satisfied, and most importantly safe. I'll work with you however is needed but would prefer to do so on a PM basis and I'll provide you with my cell number so you can call me directly and I can help you to adjust it. So if you'like to get a hold of me please PM me. If it gets down to it I can add a hole for a screw that would get screwed into the plastic incline, but I'll have to pull our carpet back to check what's under it, hopefully nothing, I'd prefer that as a last resort(not a fan of adding screws through carpet).

Thanks,

58kafer (Dan)


----------



## Got 24v (Feb 12, 2001)

Sorry guys, placed it on the dead pedal area and it is perfect. Wife
Loves it!!


----------



## vwroutan1 (Sep 2, 2012)

*Just got 2012 Routan...*

Hi 58kafer, 

Got new Routan yesterday. The foot rest design was killing me and in no time I made it dirty and it won't be better day by day. I finally saw this. Can you please get me one? Please give me your paypal account and how much and will send you the money and address in no time. Thank you for the great idea.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

vwroutan1 said:


> Hi 58kafer,
> 
> Got new Routan yesterday. The foot rest design was killing me and in no time I made it dirty and it won't be better day by day. I finally saw this. Can you please get me one? Please give me your paypal account and how much and will send you the money and address in no time. Thank you for the great idea.


 PM Sent:thumbup:


----------



## vwroutan1 (Sep 2, 2012)

*foot rest*

PM replied. Waiting for your Paypal invoice. Thank you.


----------



## bluejayart (Sep 6, 2012)

*Awesome cover*

This cover is awesome. I got it in May and it's looking great.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

bluejayart said:


> This cover is awesome. I got it in May and it's looking great.


 Thank you, glad you like it :thumbup:


----------



## HeatherM (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi,

Just got a new Routan on Thursday and am concerned about that carpeted dead pedal in our very snowy climate. Do you still have these covers available?

Thanks


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

HeatherM said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just got a new Routan on Thursday and am concerned about that carpeted dead pedal in our very snowy climate. Do you still have these covers available?
> 
> Thanks


Yep, pm me your details and I'll get you a total with shipping. I can ship tomorrow if you pay with Paypal.

Congrats on the new van!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kctdi (Jan 24, 2004)

Just ordered th dead pedal today. Can not wait to get it. My carpet neeeds protection.

KC.


----------



## GolfG60Fan (Jul 20, 2012)

*Sv: Routan Dead Pedal (Foot Rest)*

Thanks for a fast shipment. 
Looks great


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Glad you like it!

I'm down to the *final 9 left*--and I probably won't make anymore after them. There are just about 100 out in circulation, something I never dreamed of. Scattered across the US, several to Canada and one to Hawaii! Thanks to everyone so far, be one of the last few to get one!:beer:

This is as of 11-19-2012


----------



## aeitingon (Mar 21, 2005)

Will they also fit in a Town & Country?


----------



## kctdi (Jan 24, 2004)

Got it today. Thanks! I will have to put it in when there is actually daylight. Leave home in the dark and get home in the dark. Looks very good.

Thanks again,
KC.


----------



## NCrsx (Jul 5, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## OMW529 (Nov 21, 2012)

Got it today, and it looks great. Haven't installed yet, but am looking forward to it. Thanks!


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Right on! Any questions shoot me a pm.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Puddles13 (Dec 12, 2012)

*Routan Dead Pedal*

Just sent you a pm - my Routan needs one of these dead pedals real bad!:thumbup:


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Puddles13 said:


> Just sent you a pm - my Routan needs one of these dead pedals real bad!:thumbup:


PM Sent Puddles!


******* I have 4 left as of 12-12-12*******


----------



## djformi (Sep 25, 2010)

*Dead Pedal*

Ill take one too.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

djformi said:


> Ill take one too.



PM Sent


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

With the weather being what it is here, and everyone else either in or going into winter mode,
the demand for this should go up. I can't imaging your last couple will last long.

We love ours...
:beer::thumbup:​Thanks Kafer!


----------



## kctdi (Jan 24, 2004)

I have installed ours in the van and it does look great. Nice addition.

KC.


----------



## Puddles13 (Dec 12, 2012)

*Thanks Kafer!*

Received the dead pedal on Friday, looks great - I will try a covert install tomorrow as it is a Xmas present for my wife (its her Rout) and I am sure it will fit great. Thanks again!


----------



## routangli (Jan 4, 2013)

Just installed the pedal, it looks great and the fit is awesome! 

Thanks for the fantastic communication and fast shipping!!!


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

routangli said:


> Just installed the pedal, it looks great and the fit is awesome!
> 
> Thanks for the fantastic communication and fast shipping!!!



You are quite welcome sir and thanks for the good words!


*Only 2 left get em' while I got em'.*


----------



## Jamamo (Jan 13, 2013)

*Hello We Would Like To Purchase One If They Are Still Available...*

Hello, do you have any of your dead pedals still available?


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Jamamo said:


> Hello, do you have any of your dead pedals still available?


Yep, pm me your zip and I'll get you a total. I can ship one tomorrow.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Jamamo said:


> Hello, do you have any of your dead pedals still available?


PM sent Jamamo!


----------



## Awb607 (Sep 13, 2007)

*Any left?*

sent PM to find out if there's one left...extremely interested, perfect solution to that nasty area of grime!


----------



## Awb607 (Sep 13, 2007)

*inbox full*

58kafer 

Tried to PM, inbox full...will resend PM tomorrow or next day. 

Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Awb607 said:


> 58kafer
> 
> Tried to PM, inbox full...will resend PM tomorrow or next day.
> 
> Thanks for the quick response!


Inbox cleared, you can resend it.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vegasmike (Feb 23, 2013)

*hope you still have one*

Just pmed you hoping you still have one to ship to vegas


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

vegasmike said:


> Just pmed you hoping you still have one to ship to vegas


There is still a demand so more are being made. I'll pm you the details later tonight. You're on the list with 4 others.

Thanks

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CDJackson (Feb 28, 2013)

Just sent you a PM. I'm hoping you can add me to the list as well.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

CDJackson said:


> Just sent you a PM. I'm hoping you can add me to the list as well.


Consider your self on the list, I'm just waiting the guy who cuts them is slammed with work right now. I'll keep you guys posted, I have about 6 or 7 guys on the list.

Thanks


----------



## DozerCSX (Feb 17, 2013)

How's it going - I'm piling on and would like to claim one of these for my 2010 Routan SE - I'll follow up with a PM to confirm (sounds like the fab guy is delaying things enough for me to tag along - great!)


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

DozerCSX said:


> How's it going - I'm piling on and would like to claim one of these for my 2010 Routan SE - I'll follow up with a PM to confirm (sounds like the fab guy is delaying things enough for me to tag along - great!)


Yeah, now worries I'm having 20 made, I'm close to have half those gone already with the pre-orders. Glad you guys are still interested. PM's and Emails will go out once I have them in my hands, thanks for the patience!


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

I have them in my hands! I'm deburring and fitting them tonight. I should be able to start shipping on Friday. Check your PM's and emails between now and Friday. Thank you everyone for your patience.

I have 24 and roughly half are spoken for already.


----------



## 97vr6blu (May 7, 2008)

Hell yes! Can't wait!


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

I just sent out a ton of emails and a few PM's, if I missed you please shoot me a PM and check your junk mail or spam just in case. 

A big thanks to everyone for waiting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Routanagon (Mar 18, 2013)

Kafer sent you a PM. Hoping you still have one available.


----------



## Awb607 (Sep 13, 2007)

*Received & installed*

Got the dead pedal cover in the mail today and couldn't be more pleased with the gauge of metal used or the fit, excellent job! Just when it stopped raining in the Pacific NW too…but the mud will be back for sure. Bring it on! 

~AWB607


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Awb607 said:


> Got the dead pedal cover in the mail today and couldn't be more pleased with the gauge of metal used or the fit, excellent job! Just when it stopped raining in the Pacific NW too…but the mud will be back for sure. Bring it on!
> 
> ~AWB607


 Thank you for the feedback it's greatly appreciated and I'm glad you like the quality. Thanks again.


----------



## RT12SEL (Mar 19, 2013)

*Any available?*

Hi Kafer,
PMed you but didnt accept the message, any more available? Let me know and I will PM you with my details.
AA


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

I just cleaned up my in box, must have been full. Pm me your zip and email and I'll get you a total.

I have then ready to ship.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DozerCSX (Feb 17, 2013)

Quick note saying I got my dead pedal, installed in a snap, works like a champ, looks like a million bucks (OK, maybe not a million bucks but a heck of a lot better than the dirty carpet spot!) Even my wife likes it - functional, effective, and has SAF (Spousal Acceptance Factor)! 

BTW I have factory floor mats (don't need the duck waders here in Northern California) and it took a few tries to experiment on where to have the bottom edge lie - best fit is a tiny bit of edge showing on the right corner, rest covered by the mats...


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks Dozer. I never heard if the SAF, priceless and I'm using that down the road. I'm glad it looks like a million bucks, err, 21 bucks. Enjoy!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RT12SEL (Mar 19, 2013)

*Sent*

PMed you my info, let me know. You are ingenious.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

RT12SEL said:


> PMed you my info, let me know. You are ingenious.



Email sent! Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Ipfreely49 (Jul 20, 2011)

I was in one of those first groups of buyers, got it right after getting the van in July 2011. 60,000 miles later and still looks great. No problems at all. It has never shifted or given me any problems. No regrets at all. 

Thank you again for making these and letting us buy them from you. 
Chris.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback, were at almost 52k with no problems as well. Glad to hear the news.

For those interested I still have some!



Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rmbalisa (Jan 17, 2002)

still have more to sell? interested in one :thumbup:


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

rmbalisa said:


> still have more to sell? interested in one :thumbup:


 Yep, I can PM you my address and you can swing by and pick one up if you like.


----------



## Mesaguy1 (Jun 13, 2013)

got my dead pedal foot rest cover, LOVE IT....


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Glad you like it. I still have some left.


----------



## vwaudi916 (May 31, 2004)

Any left?


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

vwaudi916 said:


> Any left?


Still have some, PM me your info and I'll get you the shipping.


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

Bump for the greatest mod that even my wife liked and approved.

Looks great and functional.


----------



## FurBurglar (Jan 19, 2003)

Received my dead peadal today. Looks great and the wife loves it too!


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

FurBurglar said:


> Looks great and *the wife loves it too!*


Cool, and that is the MOST important part!:thumbup:


----------



## jayruguitar (Jan 16, 2005)

Received and installed today along w/ my Monster Mats! Beautiful! Thank You!


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Awesome, glad you're digging it! 

I still have a few left if anyone's interested. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Skills_GTI (Mar 2, 2003)

58kafer said:


> Awesome, glad you're digging it!
> 
> I still have a few left if anyone's interested.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


Very interested! PM sent.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Skills_GTI said:


> Very interested! PM sent.


PM sent. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Skills_GTI (Mar 2, 2003)

Pm'd you my address but it says you are over your quota for stored PM's.
Send me a message when you get it sorted and I'll send my address right away.
:beer:


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Skills_GTI said:


> Pm'd you my address but it says you are over your quota for stored PM's.
> Send me a message when you get it sorted and I'll send my address right away.
> :beer:


Inbox is cleaned out, send my your zip and I'll PM you the total.

This will be the second to last one IIRC.


----------



## GroceryGetter82 (Apr 6, 2012)

58kafer said:


> Inbox is cleaned out, send my your zip and I'll PM you the total.
> 
> This will be the second to last one IIRC.


Interested in one if you still have them


----------



## MrDan (Dec 28, 2013)

PM sent. Just bought an 09 tonight and this was my first stop - it's been a looooooong time since I was here.


----------



## Routanfan74 (Nov 19, 2014)

MrDan said:


> PM sent. Just bought an 09 tonight and this was my first stop - it's been a looooooong time since I was here.


I WANT ONE!!! I know this is an older post. Hopefully the OP is still making these. My wife would love this. The carpet where the dead pedal SHOULD be is dirty and she hates it!

I will PM you and Im ready to Pay lol.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

No dice man. I'm all out. Perhaps post a wanted in this thread and someone selling their van would part ways with it for you.

Sorry.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## Routanfan74 (Nov 19, 2014)

OK man, thanks anyway.


----------

